# EveryTIME I eat, everyTHING I eat! Grr! Help me...?



## Sphinxe (Jul 11, 2012)

Sorry for the title, I'm pretty frustrated as I'm sure most of you can understand!So my story is I've basically had IBS since I was small, I distinctly remember having diarrhoea attacks when I was young and a very weak bladder, especially embarrassing run-ins at the beach in a swimsuit! Ughh. Horrible times.I've been to the doctor so many times and barely held a conversation. I get pills thrown at me and basically it's bye bye. Or 'eat more fibre' and 'ruffage can be bad'. And that's basically it. The pills don't work for me, so I end up not taking them. I've soldiered on and tried each one but to no avail.Up until recently my IBS has been somewhat manageable. There are foods that triggered me and some didn't. Milk and everything like that is a definite no! I think I might even be lactose intolerant after a horrid run in with double cream, it came straight back the way it went down. Ew.But for a good while now it's been down right horrid. I go to college (English college) and the staff there have been so awful and unsympathetic to me it's untrue. I've had to leave the college because apparently IBS isn't good enough reason to stay off certain days and I should apparently be disabled! I've been hounded for a doctors note I had to pay for (My family are certainly not rich) They say I'm also going to fail my exams and that there are students with bigger problems than me too! They haven't understood or sympathised with me at all - and neither have my doctors it seems. This certainly hasn't helped with the stress side of things - I get into a vicious cycle of missing work because of time off then having to catch up, not to mention certain staff members hounding me. I'm sure most of you have felt this with people who don't have a clue what we suffer day in day out, I sure don't enjoy being stuck on the loo most of the day!*Right, down to the main problem. (Sorry I had to rant there)Basically, whenever I eat, whatever I eat, whatever time I eat, how fast or how slow - I ALWAYS get a severe bout of diarrhoea. It's just after I've digested my food and BAM! Gotta go, now. I'll get a horrible pain in my stomach and want to be sick but I never am. It's crippling and I find myself writhing about trying to alleviate it. (Sorry for the nasty details) - but it burns and leaves me stinging for ages after. And I'll feel that it's not finished, so when I finally settle down, I have to run off again. I have a boyfriend who is very understanding but it's so embarrassing and it's really crippled my life as well as my education.*I've changed my diet to greens and fish and cut out the sugar and the fat which doesn't change anything. I'll feel down after trying so hard and swing straight back into greasy food which is exactly the same as if I eat healthy. (Literally what I've found is the only thing that doesn't set me off is McDonalds. Anyone else seen this? Probably because it's just stodge disguised as food!)We switched doctors not long ago and I addressed the issue with him, who asked how many times I had to go. (And being me, cripplingly shy) I said mainly once. But it's more than that now... So I get more tablets thrown at me, Mebeverine to be exact, which apparently stop the spasm before it can happen. So hopefully this will stop it, but honestly, it's so frustrating! I can almost time it, 20 minutes near enough then I have to go there and then, there's no holding it. It's now or change of underwear. God forbid that anyone would be in the toilet.If anyone has these symptoms or knows anything about what's happening down in my gut I'd love to know! I feel I'm not getting the best results and I'd prefer to be more educated... So long as I know there isn't anything underlying going on I can start to manage this, but I don't want to be tackling something I don't even have.Sorry for the long post!


----------



## MajaSol (Jul 11, 2012)

I feel so for you problem! And know exaclty how bad it can get...You say whatever you eat you get sick?THis is what i have discovered on my own, and how I have cured my own IBS:1. When you intestins are irritated, they are super sensitive, and react to a lot of things you would normally indure..Throwing the whole body out of balance. So it may seem like "everything" you eat is causing it... but I think there is a root to your problem... in your food..2. The trick is to find excatly what that is... so that your stomach relaxes again and you can stand more food types...3. My root of the problem is sugar and starches. This is a task eating without it, but it can be done, I still enjoy much food..carbohydrates increases inflammatory responses, natural fats decrease it, fibers also help for me: Expesially acacia, chia seeds and psyllium. Natural fats like extra virgin coconut oil, olive oil, fish oil, and yes animal fats, It may be you are like me.. and maybe you have lactose intoleranse as well.. So the paleo diet may be your way.. Try it for 3 months and see... Now my tummy stands every food item except sugar and starch! Hope you got the logic, sometimes you have to be your own doctor, doctors generally learn a lot about medicines and illesses, but very little about nutrition, food can be both medisine and poison..


----------

